# اعرفى جوزك او خطيبك بيحبك ولا (للبنات )



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*ثلاث أسرار تفضح الحب في عين الرجال ، للرجال طرق غريبة في التعبير عن حبهم بطرق غير تقليدية وغير مباشرة ، وهذة من الأساليب التي قد لا تكونين منتبهة إليها. نحاول الآن توضيح بعض هذه الحركات التي يعبر بها الرجال عن حبهم بصمت:



1- أن تضبطيه ينظر في عينيك فالرجل المحب ستجدينه ينظر في عينيك ليرى أعماق روحك ولمحاولة استيعاب أي حركة قد تساعده في معرفة طبيعة مشاعرك نحوه. 



2- الرجل المحب تجدينه يحاول الوقوف إلى جانبك بشكل ملحوظ في الأماكن العامة، فالرجال غير الجديين تجدهم دائما يبحثون عن حب جديد في كل مكان يدخلون إليه ولذلك إذا وجدت أن الرجل يحرص أن يدخل معك إلى أي مكان عام دون أن يتقدم أو يتأخر فان ذلك يعني انه ليس في حالة بحث مما يعطي الانطباع انه ملتزم معك وجدي جدا في علاقته بك. 



3- الرجل الذي يحبك بصدق لن يفزع إذا ما قمت بمسك هاتفه الخاص، إذا فعل ذلك فانه يقصد انه قد أنهى جميع علاقاته السابقة وانه لا يوجد غيرك في حياته لذلك فهو غير خائف أن تقومي بالعبث الإجابة على مكالماته..


ملطوووووووش 30:*​


----------



## SALVATION (15 أكتوبر 2008)

_انتى هتخلينا كلنا ناخد حزرنا ومنلفتش نظر البنت للاشياء ديه
بنفكر نغير الاسرار ديه 
ميرسى كتييير على الفضايح
يارب يكون الموضوع مكرر
هههههههه




​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*صح يا مرمر كده هياخدوا بالهم من الحاجات دى ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى حبيبتى انك لطشتيهولنا ههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (15 أكتوبر 2008)

أييييييييييييييييييووووه كده .. هى دى النصايح ولا بلاششش ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسيييييييييييييي بجد يا مرمر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضووووع روووووووعة يا مرمر 

تسلم ايديكى ياقمر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*تعيشى وتلطشى يا مرموره ويا رب ما تتوبى عن اللطش ابدااا هههههههههه
ميرررسى يا قمر وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## Kiril (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههه*
*كلها حلوة يا مرمورة *
*شكرا ليكى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _انتى هتخلينا كلنا ناخد حزرنا ومنلفتش نظر البنت للاشياء ديه
> بنفكر نغير الاسرار ديه
> ميرسى كتييير على الفضايح
> يارب يكون الموضوع مكرر
> ...



*ههههههههه

اى خدمة يا تونى :t30: 

نورت يافندم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *صح يا مرمر كده هياخدوا بالهم من الحاجات دى ههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى حبيبتى انك لطشتيهولنا ههههههههههههههه *​



*ااااااااااى خدعة يا كوكى أؤمرى ياقمر *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايه المواضبع الجامدة دي؟؟؟؟
ياريت تبقي فيه حاجة في صفنا؟؟؟؟
الموضوع ررررررررررررائع وجميل وضدنا..احنا مبنعملش كده علي فكرة....
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو
*


----------



## shnownow (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسىىىىىىىى على الموضوع ده و يارب البنات تاخد بالها
من النصائح دى و يرحمونا احنا بقى لحسن الاولاد دلوقتى هما
اللى بيبقوا مكسوفيييييييييين 
يكون معاك ما يكون عليك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> أييييييييييييييييييووووه كده .. هى دى النصايح ولا بلاششش ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسيييييييييييييي بجد يا مرمر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ااااااااى خدمة يا مرمورة 30:

نورتينى ياسكر *​


----------



## rokatomas (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير 
أنا كدة أتأكدت أموا بيحبنى


----------



## viviane tarek (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*راااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااا على الموضوع
تنبيهات مهمة نأخدها بعين الاعتبار
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 نوفمبر 2008)

فيبى 2010 قال:


> *موضووووع روووووووعة يا مرمر
> 
> تسلم ايديكى ياقمر*​



*ثااااانكس لمرورك ياقمر *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*متخفيش يابت يامرمر لو غيروا من الاسلوب ده 

هنقفشهم هنقفشهم احنا وراهم يا اختى ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تعيشى وتلطشى يا مرموره ويا رب ما تتوبى عن اللطش ابدااا هههههههههه
> ميرررسى يا قمر وربنا معاكى​*



*اللى فيه عاااادة بقى يا دونا :smil16: ههههه

شكراااااا لمرورك يا دونا ونورتى الموضوع *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههه
تعيشي وتلطشيلنا الحجات الحلوة دي يا مرمر يا عسل 
بس احنا اصلا لو ظهرنا في مجتمع عام سوا لازم نكون مرتبطين فعلا وهنا اكيد هكون اتاكدت الاول انة بيحبني  
والا مش هكون وافقت علية اساسا​*


----------



## loly80 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

اشك انك تكوني متجوزة يا مرمر

نصيحة اوعي تقولي ان الكلام دة

من خلالة الراجل بيحب مراتة بكدة


لو كان كدة يبقي ياريتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
بس الحقيقة


في اهم من دة بكتر

عايزينك تعرفيها وتيجي

تقوليلنااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nona fawzy (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ya gamed  ya marmar aywa keda afd7ehmmm hahahahaha...just kiddin bs keda hybtlo y3mlo kol dah  no problem ele by7b w3ayz mosh y2dr yst5na mhma 7sl  thnxxxxxxxx kterrrrrrrrrrr 4 that


----------



## zama (9 ديسمبر 2008)

انا مبسوط جدا انك تناولتى الموضوع البسيط الجميل دة 
اتمنى انك تنبهينا ايه الحركات اللى بتقوم بيها البنت للاعجاب بالولد
اشكرك جزيلا جدا على الموضوع


----------



## sameh7610 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جامد مرمر

بس مش هشكرك عليه

ههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تعيشى وتلطشى يا مرموره ويا رب ما تتوبى عن اللطش ابدااا هههههههههه
> ميرررسى يا قمر وربنا معاكى​*



*هههههههه لا متقلقيش يادونا اللى فيه دااااااااء 30:
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه



*ميررررررررسى يا كيرو على الضحكة الحلوة دى
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *كلها حلوة يا مرمورة *
> *شكرا ليكى*​



*ميرررررررسى يا جوجو*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ايه المواضبع الجامدة دي؟؟؟؟
> ياريت تبقي فيه حاجة في صفنا؟؟؟؟
> الموضوع ررررررررررررائع وجميل وضدنا..احنا مبنعملش كده علي فكرة....
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> ...



*مانا لما بجيب فى صفكوااااااا مش بيطمر فييكم يابيشو :smil8:

لا انتوا مش بتعملوا كده خالص انا ظلماكو 

وحشة انا :11azy: هههههههه

هش ياد *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

shnownow قال:


> ميرسىىىىىىىى على الموضوع ده و يارب البنات تاخد بالها
> من النصائح دى و يرحمونا احنا بقى لحسن الاولاد دلوقتى هما
> اللى بيبقوا مكسوفيييييييييين
> يكون معاك ما يكون عليك



*العفوووووووو على المشاركة

ههههههه حاضر هفهم البنات انا واحاول اخيلهم يتكسفوا شوية :11azy:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

rokatomas قال:


> ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
> أنا كدة أتأكدت أموا بيحبنى




*ميرررررررسى يا قمر *​


----------



## ameera (27 ديسمبر 2008)

3- الرجل الذي يحبك بصدق لن يفزع إذا ما قمت بمسك هاتفه الخاص، إذا فعل ذلك فانه يقصد انه قد أنهى جميع علاقاته السابقة وانه لا يوجد غيرك في حياته لذلك فهو غير خائف أن تقومي بالعبث الإجابة على مكالماته..

هي دي

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يناير 2009)

viviane tarek قال:


> *راااااااااااااااائع
> ربنا يبركك*​



*ميررررررسى ياقمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااااا على الموضوع
> تنبيهات مهمة نأخدها بعين الاعتبار
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح​



*ميررررررسى ياكليموووو*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *متخفيش يابت يامرمر لو غيروا من الاسلوب ده
> 
> هنقفشهم هنقفشهم احنا وراهم يا اختى ​*



*يا جيجى يا جاااااااااااامد :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> تعيشي وتلطشيلنا الحجات الحلوة دي يا مرمر يا عسل
> بس احنا اصلا لو ظهرنا في مجتمع عام سوا لازم نكون مرتبطين فعلا وهنا اكيد هكون اتاكدت الاول انة بيحبني
> والا مش هكون وافقت علية اساسا​*



*ميررررررسى ياقمر

حب عن حب يفرررق بقى يا ياختى أسألينى انا 30: هههه*​


----------



## twety (18 يناير 2009)

يااااااااااه يا لهوى عليكووووا عاوزين الضرب صحيح يلا بقى انتوا شر ولابد منه هههههههههههههه ميرسى يا مارو ياسكر


----------



## منى كامل (18 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## porio (19 يناير 2009)

ميرسى مرمورة
ايوة كدة نورينا​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يناير 2009)

*- الرجل الذي يحبك بصدق لن يفزع إذا ما قمت بمسك هاتفه الخاص، إذا فعل ذلك فانه يقصد انه قد أنهى جميع علاقاته السابقة وانه لا يوجد غيرك في حياته لذلك فهو غير خائف أن تقومي بالعبث الإجابة على مكالماته..

فى الحته دى تلاقى معظمهم حاطط رقم سرى ويقول للبنت ايهاصلى بعد ما حطيت الرقم نسيته فمعرفتش افتحه
هههههههههههههههههه خبيث 
بس على مين تقوم هى تاخدة تفرمتله الكارت والبرنامج القفل يروح ويبقى ياجميل ياقبلنىلو قدر يرجعهه هتشلفطه ههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل
ميرسى جدا*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

loly80 قال:


> اشك انك تكوني متجوزة يا مرمر
> 
> نصيحة اوعي تقولي ان الكلام دة
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه لا لسه :beee:

ايه يا لولى جايه تعقدينا يعنى ولا ايه :a82:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

nona fawzy قال:


> ya gamed  ya marmar aywa keda afd7ehmmm hahahahaha...just kiddin bs keda hybtlo y3mlo kol dah  no problem ele by7b w3ayz mosh y2dr yst5na mhma 7sl  thnxxxxxxxx kterrrrrrrrrrr 4 that



ميرسى ياقمر ونورتينى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> انا مبسوط جدا انك تناولتى الموضوع البسيط الجميل دة
> اتمنى انك تنبهينا ايه الحركات اللى بتقوم بيها البنت للاعجاب بالولد
> اشكرك جزيلا جدا على الموضوع



واناااااااا سعيدة بانبساطك بالموضوع يا مينا :yahoo:

أعتقد انى نزلت حاجة زى كده هبحثلك واجيبلك اللينك  ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع جامد مرمر
> 
> بس مش هشكرك عليه
> 
> ههههههههههه​*



هههههههههه

ماشى يا سامح 

وانا مش هستنى تشكرنى عليه :beee: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

ameera قال:


> 3- الرجل الذي يحبك بصدق لن يفزع إذا ما قمت بمسك هاتفه الخاص، إذا فعل ذلك فانه يقصد انه قد أنهى جميع علاقاته السابقة وانه لا يوجد غيرك في حياته لذلك فهو غير خائف أن تقومي بالعبث الإجابة على مكالماته..
> 
> هي دي
> 
> ...



العفوووووووو ياقمر :smil12: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> يااااااااااه يا لهوى عليكووووا عاوزين الضرب صحيح يلا بقى انتوا شر ولابد منه هههههههههههههه ميرسى يا مارو ياسكر



ههههههههه

انتى معانا ولا علينا ياحجة تويتى :t32: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

منى كامل قال:


> موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك يا قمر



ميرسى ياقمر ونورتينى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

porio قال:


> ميرسى مرمورة
> ايوة كدة نورينا​



العفوووووووو ياحبيبتى :smil12:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *- الرجل الذي يحبك بصدق لن يفزع إذا ما قمت بمسك هاتفه الخاص، إذا فعل ذلك فانه يقصد انه قد أنهى جميع علاقاته السابقة وانه لا يوجد غيرك في حياته لذلك فهو غير خائف أن تقومي بالعبث الإجابة على مكالماته..
> 
> فى الحته دى تلاقى معظمهم حاطط رقم سرى ويقول للبنت ايهاصلى بعد ما حطيت الرقم نسيته فمعرفتش افتحه
> هههههههههههههههههه خبيث
> ...



هههههههههههه

شحورتيهم خالص يا كيريا :t33:​


----------

